# Bonkers 80's Song Videos Thread



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Not heard this for years and remember thinking it was awesome on MTV in the 80's. Now it just looks completely bonkers! 

Still catchy though!






Your turn!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

And the next one perlease


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

next please


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Admin link fail! :lol:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ardandy said:


> Admin link fail! :lol:


Nearly as bad as posting in the wrong section, never mind i moved it for you :wave:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Captain sensible


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Barnes and Barnes. Fish Heads. Nearly 80's, 1979, but wonderfully bonkers.


----------

